# Letter carving.



## Cordless (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm interested in learning to carve letters by hand. I've seen a couple of YouTube videos, and it looks like fun. I'm a hand tool fan, and don't generally use power tools, except at my job. I would appreciate any advice on good books and beginners tools for the task. Thank you.


----------

